# Reusing stock grip?



## Will

Hello all, Im needing to shorten my putter a tad, but Id like to reuse the grip thats on it now. Whats the best way of going about getting the grip off without damaging it?


----------



## Foster4

i forget how to do it ...Something like heating it just enough the glue is loosened but its not the easiest thing ot do ...if you can find the same grip it would be alot easier


----------



## 65nlovenit

Find someone who has one of those 150 PSI compressors. Adjust the compressor output for 100 psi. Use the air blower attachment,insert the attachment in the hole in the end of the grip. *IMPORTANT:"Give 2 to 3 quick shots of air "*, the grip will balloon up and break loose from the old tape, slowly pull on the grip and it will slide off.


----------



## Will

do I need to get a pvc pipe to keep it from expanding too much? I have an air compressor.

also, ive read about installing grips w/o using tape/solvent, how is that possible? Or how to they stay on the club? I assume since the stock grip will use tape, when I regrip using the stock grip once Ive shortened the club Ill need to use tape again?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 65nlovenit

No PVC required, thats why you only give 2 to 3 quick shots of air, you do not want to cause too much ballooning of the grip, just enought to break it free of the old tape. I use Varsol but you can also use Spirts, rather then the more expensive grip solvent. I completely strip off all old tape, then I use double sided carpet tape, liberally douse the tape with Varsol or Spirts. Start the grip on the end of the shaft, you can use the compressor to install the grip, just give it a couple of shots of air as you slide the grip on. I think you said this was a putter grip, if so make sure you align the flat edge of the grip 90 degrees to the face of the putter.


----------



## Will

Thanks alot for the info. Ill give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## U Grooves

there is a way of syringing the grip off, but im unsure how to do it.


----------



## Will

Ok, I just attempted to get the grip off. I used the air compressor, turned it to 100psi first try, 120psi second try, nothing. The grip didnt bubble or swell at all, and the grip will not move. Is my particular grip just not gonna work w/ that technique? What could I be doing wrong. I held the tip over the hole on the grips end and shot in the air, waiting to see it bubble a little and nothing. Held it for probly 15+ seconds each time the second go around and still nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## 65nlovenit

I actually insert the tip of the blower into the hole in the end of the club. Also sometimes air will escape before ballooning the grip, what I do in that case is take electrical tape and tightly wrap it around the bottom of the grip to try and keep the air from escaping. With 100 PSI the grip should balloon, if it doesn't then the air is escaping some where else.


----------



## Will

65nlovenit said:


> I actually insert the tip of the blower into the hole in the end of the club. Also sometimes air will escape before ballooning the grip, what I do in that case is take electrical tape and tightly wrap it around the bottom of the grip to try and keep the air from escaping. With 100 PSI the grip should balloon, if it doesn't then the air is escaping some where else.


Well, Ive decided to just keep it at the stock length. My reasoning is 3 fold. 1. I really like the stock grip and feel of the putter overall. 2. I was only needing to shorten it .5-1" so it wasnt a need of 2+"s or anything. 3. I already am a fairly consistent putter, and the more I thought about it, the more I got worried that changing the club length might alter my mechanics as all my putters up to this point have been this same length. All this could just be big talk to make me feel better about failing to get the grip off, but at least its somewhat comforting and logical.


----------



## 65nlovenit

One More Time: Heres a video that shows you how to add a grip using the compressor, to take one off should just be the reverse of that procedure.

http://www.valuegolfcomponents.com/ACBKelmac.wmv

Del


----------



## pat.p

if you were to do this right would it work on drivers?


----------



## 65nlovenit

Should work with just about any type of club and grip, unless its some specialized grip type.


----------

